# Great Books for Boys



## SEAGOON (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi All,

I'm currently soliciting your suggestions for great books, secular and Christian, for boys in their mid-teen years (other than Lewis and Tolkien). 

Here are just a few that immediately come to mind to get the thread going:

Pilgrim's Progress - Bunyan
The Holy War - Bunyan
Hornblower Series - Forester
The Leatherstocking Series - Cooper

Thanks in advance!

Your Servant in Christ,

Andy Webb


----------



## reformedman (Oct 3, 2007)

my brother's keeper - Alexander
the king's highway - ?
Repentance and Faith - Charles Walker


----------



## skellam (Oct 3, 2007)

Patrick O'Brian's Aubrey/Maturin series is excellent. (21 books in all)

I looked through the 'Dangerous Book for Boys' at the bookstore and thought it looked like something I would have enjoyed as a young boy.

I just read 'Robinson Crusoe' and would recommend that to any teenager. Defoe explores many spiritual themes of interest to boys. Crusoe sets out for adventure and finds much more than he bargained for. After he is stranded on the island, his efforts to tame the island, survive, and also to evangelize Friday make for interesting reading.


----------



## Richard King (Oct 3, 2007)

I remember a book from Boy Scouts called the Field Book or Field Handbook.

It is different than the Scout Handbook. Anyway, I loved the stuff in that book.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 3, 2007)

Kipling, of course. R.L. Stevenson, and my favorite John Buchan.


----------



## Redaimie (Oct 4, 2007)

skellam said:


> I looked through the 'Dangerous Book for Boys' at the bookstore and thought it looked like something I would have enjoyed as a young boy.





Someone recommended that book on a thread here, I picked it up for my 12 year old. It's a great book my husband & youngest like it. 

The funny thing is I asked for it at the book store in the children's section & they told me oh no that's not a children's book it's in the adult section because it's too dangerous for kids.


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Oct 4, 2007)

An author I recommend is Henty, you can find good deals on him right now at vision forum. Also, Charlotte M. Young, who's work is currently being reprinted by Prestonspeed, is another good author.
And I second R.L. Stevenson.


----------



## Richard King (Oct 5, 2007)

Fictionwise, as a kid I loved the book RASCAL by Sterling North.
I have wanted a pet raccoon ever since.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 5, 2007)

Some in our library have already been mentioned:



SEAGOON said:


> Lewis and Tolkien
> 
> Pilgrim's Progress - Bunyan
> The Holy War - Bunyan





skellam said:


> I looked through the 'Dangerous Book for Boys' at the bookstore and thought it looked like something I would have enjoyed as a young boy.
> 
> I just read 'Robinson Crusoe' and would recommend that to any teenager. Defoe explores many spiritual themes of interest to boys. Crusoe sets out for adventure and finds much more than he bargained for. After he is stranded on the island, his efforts to tame the island, survive, and also to evangelize Friday make for interesting reading.



See my thread on Daniel Defoe's _Robinson Crusoe_ and Johann David Wyss' _Swiss Family Robinson_ here.



Richard King said:


> I remember a book from Boy Scouts called the Field Book or Field Handbook.
> 
> It is different than the Scout Handbook. Anyway, I loved the stuff in that book.



I still have my Field Handbook too. 



Kevin said:


> Kipling, of course. R.L. Stevenson



Robert Louis Stevenson 



Redaimie said:


> skellam said:
> 
> 
> > I looked through the 'Dangerous Book for Boys' at the bookstore and thought it looked like something I would have enjoyed as a young boy.
> ...



 Great book. See this thread.



LadyCalvinist said:


> An author I recommend is Henty, you can find good deals on him right now at vision forum. Also, Charlotte M. Young, who's work is currently being reprinted by Prestonspeed, is another good author.
> And I second R.L. Stevenson.



Henty is wonderful. I posted many of his books online here.

Also the Crown & Covenant trilogy by Douglas Bond; the Huguenot Inheritance Publications series; _The Christian's Daily Walk_ by Henry Scudder; _The Practice of Piety_ by Lewis Bayly.

See also this thread.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 26, 2007)

Also the works of William Blackburn and Jules Verne.


----------



## Davidius (Oct 26, 2007)

LadyCalvinist said:


> An author I recommend is Henty, you can find good deals on him right now at vision forum. Also, Charlotte M. Young, who's work is currently being reprinted by Prestonspeed, is another good author.
> And I second R.L. Stevenson.



I've heard good things about Henty!


----------



## Wannabee (Oct 26, 2007)

Henty's fun and has a good moral theme. The plot sort of gets familiar after reading a few though.

My younger son loved "The Consequence of Ideas" by Sproul and "Apologetics to the Glory of God" by Frame. I had them read Van Til and "Always Ready" by Bahnsen too. They couldn't keep up with Van Til very well and thought Bahnsen was good. 
I also keep them reading basic Coulnseling books (Introducing Biblical Counseling, Critical Stages of Biblical Counseling, Instruments in the Redeemer's Hands). Evangelical books round off apologetics reading well too, such as Metzger's "Tell the Truth" and "Nothing but the Truth." 
"Don't Waste Your Life" by Piper is a good one for teenagers. And I have them read a book on parenting and being a good husband once in a while (I have two boys). The Exemplary Husband for example.

No sense taking it easy on them. I usually assign something and ask for a short report, as well as let them chose something. This has been part of our curriculum for years. They've probably read over half of my seminary books.


----------



## clstamper (Oct 26, 2007)

Harry Potter. Just kidding.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 27, 2007)

Thoughts for Young Men

Vision forum also has many other books for young men. 

I have read one of the books on the Covenanters in this set and it was outstanding..... It is wonderful for Teen boys.

Reformation Stories

*Stories of the Reformation in Germany and England,* written by Rev. B.G. Johns, M.A., was originally printed circa 1860. The main idea of this volume is the truth and manliness of Martin Luther: while not perfect, his words, actions, simplicity, and his courage, are traits every one should strive to imitate, especially in our day of mere form in Christianity. Reads like an adventure story. Hardcover. 338 pgs. 

*Stories of the Covenanters in Scotland *is a compilation of three stories: The Persecuted Family, Ralph Gemmell, and Helen of the Glen, originally printed 1859-1871. They paint a true picture of our Christian ancestors who suffered for the civil and religious liberty we now enjoy. Recommended for reading aloud. Hardcover. 292 pgs

*Stories of the Hugenots in France and Italy* includes Blanche Gamond: A Heroine of the Faith, an autobiography with a preface by Dr. Merle d’Aubigné and five other true stories of persecuted Huguenots. Dr. d’Aubigné reminds us that the profession of Christianity was easy in his day, and how much more so in our days of peace and pleasure. Such was not the case with Christians in early times and it will do us good to read these accounts of their sufferings and triumphs for the sake of Christ. Hardcover. 297 pgs.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Oct 27, 2007)

skellam said:


> Patrick O'Brian's Aubrey/Maturin series is excellent. (21 books in all)
> 
> I looked through the '*Dangerous Book for Boys*' at the bookstore and thought it looked like something I would have enjoyed as a young boy.
> 
> I just read 'Robinson Crusoe' and would recommend that to any teenager. Defoe explores many spiritual themes of interest to boys. Crusoe sets out for adventure and finds much more than he bargained for. After he is stranded on the island, his efforts to tame the island, survive, and also to evangelize Friday make for interesting reading.


Want to hear something crazy and bizarre about that book? Disney has bought the movie rights to it! It has no plot, no characters, it is a book full of neat trivia and outdoorsy boy stuff to do with your dad, how is that a vehicle for a movie I ask? I'm dumbfounded.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 27, 2007)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> skellam said:
> 
> 
> > Patrick O'Brian's Aubrey/Maturin series is excellent. (21 books in all)
> ...



That's really interesting and curious. I found an interview with one of the authors in which he discusses the movie deal. The authors are also preparing to release a book sequel for girls called _The Daring Book for Girls_.


----------



## Scott (Oct 31, 2007)

SEAGOON said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm currently soliciting your suggestions for great books, secular and Christian, for boys in their mid-teen years (other than Lewis and Tolkien).
> 
> ...



I have read several of the Hornblower series and like them a lot, but be warned that Hornblower is an atheist. he advocates a form of Enlightenment rationalism. You don't see this in the movies.


----------



## etexas (Oct 31, 2007)

I Liked "Treasure Island"....classic.


----------

